# Pirates



## Kramanal (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi
I have just come upon an old box thats been up in the attic for years...
In it are 20odd little metal dwarf things, they lokk like pirates?
Anybody know what they are?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Midgets..?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well... Are they 40k or fantasy models?

If 40k, they're more than likely Squat pirates. And yes, I KNOW I said the "S" word...









If fantasy, it's probably Long Drong and his band of Pirate Slayers.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Deneris said:


> Long Drong


BWHAHHAHAHHAHAH!
That's one letter away from Long Dong!
XD


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

A photo would help in identifying them, or a greater description.

Alternatively try www.collecting-citadel-miniatures.com/ and look them up, you will need a rough idea of what they are to start tho


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

If they look like this, they're long drongs slayer pirates.


----------



## Kramanal (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi 
They must be 40K squats
Some of them have rayguns?


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, the elusive squats.
Take 'em to GW painted with banners saying 'Bring us back!'


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Or sell them on ebay, some of them go for unbelievable amounts of money


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Unbelievable amounts is right. I paid close to $45 for 2 squats with a mole mortar.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Shadow Hawk said:


> Wow, the elusive squats.
> Take 'em to GW painted with banners saying 'Bring us back!'


BWAHHAHAHAHAH!


----------

